# Adopted dog has to pee constantly!



## Renz84SP (Jan 10, 2013)

I recently adopted a male cockapoo who is around 2 years old from the local SPCA. The previous owners had him for only 2 months and said he was housetrained and only had an accident in the house once. My problem is he wants to go out and pee constantly! Last night he went out about 8 times and peed nearly every time! He also was whining to go out once and peed in front of the door before I even got there. He also pees once or twice in the house every day along with pooing in the house twice a day. I don't really know what to do. I've been off since we got him and am off for the next two weeks, so I'm always supervising him. The weird thing is he will ask to go out a million times but still manages to go in the house! He was fed Science Diet but we've been feeding him home-made food because that's what my bloodhound eats due to her never being able to tolerate dog food. I was hoping things would calm down after he had been here for a few weeks but it just seems like he wants to go out more and more. He has a spot in the hall he pees and poops in all the time which I keep buying new cleaning products for but he also has accidents while asking to go out in front of the door.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Renz84SP said:


> I recently adopted a male cockapoo who is around 2 years old from the local SPCA. The previous owners had him for only 2 months and said he was housetrained and only had an accident in the house once. My problem is he wants to go out and pee constantly! Last night he went out about 8 times and peed nearly every time! He also was whining to go out once and peed in front of the door before I even got there. He also pees once or twice in the house every day along with pooing in the house twice a day. I don't really know what to do. I've been off since we got him and am off for the next two weeks, so I'm always supervising him. The weird thing is he will ask to go out a million times but still manages to go in the house! He was fed Science Diet but we've been feeding him home-made food because that's what my bloodhound eats due to her never being able to tolerate dog food. I was hoping things would calm down after he had been here for a few weeks but it just seems like he wants to go out more and more. He has a spot in the hall he pees and poops in all the time which I keep buying new cleaning products for but he also has accidents while asking to go out in front of the door.


Hi there,
He needs to feel secure in one place as it sounds as though he has been bounced around alot. I would go back to puppy basics with him, take him out all the time, and praise him for peeing or pooping outside, then start to go less and less, he may need to build up on some blader control....alternately, I might get him checked at the vet to ensure there is nothing wrong with him.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would def get him checked out with the vet. He may have a kidney or bladder infection re all the peeing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is he drinking lots. Is it possible to work out how much he is drinking(I know it's harder with 2 in the house) 

But it might be an idea to check with the vet, it could be anything from a UTI to him being diabetic. 



When he has the accidents in the house is he cocking his leg. Will he do it I front of you or will he wait till your out the room.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would get him checked fully at the vets to rule out any infections of bladder problems. 

He is still settling in and if this is just a behavioural issue, rather than a medical problem, then take slow steps with re-toilet training, lots of rewards and praise for toileting in the correct area etc. 

Please post photos of your dogs, we would all love to see.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know if your really are hearing the FULL story on him. The other owners only had him for 2 months and he is 2 years old. I lot of history you don't know about. I would do like people on here say and get him check by a vet to make sure there are no medical problems. If everything is clear, then start to house train him all over again.

With Rescue I think there has to be a lot of patients involved, as you have a dog that doesn't have a fully known history. I hope things work out for him and you.


----------



## Renz84SP (Jan 10, 2013)

kendal said:


> Is he drinking lots. Is it possible to work out how much he is drinking(I know it's harder with 2 in the house)
> 
> But it might be an idea to check with the vet, it could be anything from a UTI to him being diabetic.
> 
> ...


He doesn't drink a lot at all. He never cocks his leg when he pees. I wasn't sure if that was normal or not since I've never owned a male dog before... always females. He's done it in front of me but has also gone in the hall way when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Male dogs can vary when they decide to **** their leg if at all. Kidney health problems are normally associated with drinking a lot and the actual volume of wee passed is a huge amount at one time and very regularly also it's very dilute hardly any colour to it. Is he weeing small amounts? because this could be marking instead of actually doing proper wee's male dogs are very prone to marking.


----------



## Renz84SP (Jan 10, 2013)

I will be taking him to the vet. I've been using treats and praising when he goes out but the problem is he wants to go out soo many times that I get frustrated. And then thinking that there is no possible way he has to go again, he'll pee on the floor. He has to go out and pee an awful lot but sometimes I wonder if he is just used to a different routine and a different way of doing things. The problem isn't really that bad until evening hits and then he has to go constantly. Other than that, he's a really sweet boy and has no other behavioral problems other than a little separation anxiety but that's to be expected. I have no idea how many homes the poor guy has been in. The last people that had him got him from a different shelter. I was hoping i'd be able to train him before I went back to school for the semester but it's looking like he'll have to be crated when i'm gone.


----------



## Renz84SP (Jan 10, 2013)

Kody&Beau said:


> Male dogs can vary when they decide to **** their leg if at all. Kidney health problems are normally associated with drinking a lot and the actual volume of wee passed is a huge amount at one time and very regularly also it's very dilute hardly any colour to it. Is he weeing small amounts? because this could be marking instead of actually doing proper wee's male dogs are very prone to marking.


Yes, it's usually small amounts but sometimes not. When we first got him I thought he was marking his territory because he was just going all over the house. Then he starting getting the idea and going to the door and scratching to go out. Then when he started asking to go out a lot I thought maybe there's a problem like a UTI... but he does keep going in the hallway and poops on the floor. I'm totally confused and he is probably totally confused too. I trained my bloodhound when she was a puppy by crate training and also keeping her on a leash most of the time with me in the house. She was trained in about 2 weeks that way. Since I don't think he's going to like being on a leash in the house, i'm thinking I might need to get a baby gate.


----------

